# Media shooter identified as Jared Ramos



## miketx (Jun 28, 2018)

Lying media says he's a white male. Every Ramos I ever new was a meskin. lol!

Capital Gazette Shooting Suspect Had 'Vendetta': Officials

lol at media scum!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 28, 2018)

miketx said:


> Lying media says he's a white male. Every Ramos I ever new was a meskin. lol!
> 
> Capital Gazette Shooting Suspect Had 'Vendetta': Officials
> 
> lol at media scum!



I post the below this because the Leftist Maniacs probably want this to have SOMETHING to do with The Donald, already that idiot Timmy posted a thread saying that this shooting was because of The Donald's hostility to the MSM Whores, like with everything Timmy is wrong of course.

Jarrod Ramos had an issue with the newspaper and the journalists at it, the newspaper in Maryland had written a story on this man's use of Facebook to begin a harrassment campaign against some woman and he was subsequently found guilty in court. The newspaper article that was written is included in the pdf document which is attached below, Jarrod W. Ramos had lost a defamation suit against the paper and also he lost the subsequent the appeal:













This is the link to the full thing:

http://170.99.108.1/appellate/unreportedopinions/2015/2281s13.pdf


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 28, 2018)

Ahhh another white hispanic.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 28, 2018)

Ooooh the Media was so excited that they had a new hammer to use on Trump. They must be very sad. Not about the killings of course.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 28, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Ahhh another white hispanic.



The Usual Suspects are disappointed it wasn't a 100% White man who was a Trump Supporter wearing a MAGA hat.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 28, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> Ooooh the Media was so excited that they had a new hammer to use on Trump. They must be very sad. Not about the killings of course.



Has David Hogg Pig Boi the Faggot had an unhinged rant yet about how this is all the fault of The NRA?


----------



## Vastator (Jun 28, 2018)

This just hasn't been the Lefts week... Or past couple years for that matter...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 28, 2018)

Vastator said:


> This just hasn't been the Lefts week... Or past couple years for that matter...



It is only going to get more nightmarish for them.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 28, 2018)

The path back to civility needs an honest and unbias press.


----------



## miketx (Jun 28, 2018)

OMG! A white meskin democrat killer, again!


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 28, 2018)

Maybe the shooter identifies as white?


----------



## Picaro (Jun 28, 2018)

miketx said:


> Lying media says he's a white male. Every Ramos I ever new was a meskin. lol!
> 
> Capital Gazette Shooting Suspect Had 'Vendetta': Officials
> 
> lol at media scum!



lol I posted in another thread he probably wasn't white or we would known that immediately, accompanied by an hour long interview with Hogg or something. We all knew that, didn't we?


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 28, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Ooooh the Media was so excited that they had a new hammer to use on Trump. They must be very sad. Not about the killings of course.
> ...


You can't see it? It goes like this: "Because of Donald Trump's insistence of referring to the Media as "Fake News" it has incited this man to attack the newspaper and kill it's reporters. It's all Donald Trump's fault!"


----------



## task0778 (Jun 28, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> The path back to civility needs an honest and unbias press.



Yeah, but unfortunately we're stuck with the assholes we got now.   Honest?  No.   Unbiased?   Oh, hell no.   Will it change anytime soon?   I don't think so.


----------



## cnm (Jun 28, 2018)

This guy? Is he not white in Texan parlance?





Five dead after shooting at Maryland newspaper; suspect identified


----------



## Picaro (Jun 28, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> The path back to civility needs an honest and unbias press.



With the left and the Dems now eating each other alive, that may become possible in the future. Right now it isn't, not without deportations of fake news provocateurs and the violence they hope to promote.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 28, 2018)

miketx said:


> Lying media says he's a white male. Every Ramos I ever new was a meskin. lol!
> 
> Capital Gazette Shooting Suspect Had 'Vendetta': Officials
> 
> lol at media scum!



"lol at media scum", so that's why the right want guns, so they can enforce their own "justice" against those they don't like.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 28, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


Hmm, nope, guess it's just you....


----------



## debbiedowner (Jun 28, 2018)

miketx said:


> Lying media says he's a white male. Every Ramos I ever new was a meskin. lol!
> 
> Capital Gazette Shooting Suspect Had 'Vendetta': Officials
> 
> lol at media scum!



Looks white to me bigot boy. 

Jarrod Ramos: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know | Heavy.com


----------



## debbiedowner (Jun 28, 2018)

cnm said:


> This guy? Is he not white in Texan parlance?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OP has cataracts.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 28, 2018)

miketx said:


> Lying media says he's a white male. Every Ramos I ever new was a meskin. lol!
> 
> Capital Gazette Shooting Suspect Had 'Vendetta': Officials
> 
> lol at media scum!


Ramos is also an Italian name.


----------



## del (Jun 28, 2018)

miketx said:


> Lying media says he's a white male. Every Ramos I ever new was a meskin. lol!
> 
> Capital Gazette Shooting Suspect Had 'Vendetta': Officials
> 
> lol at media scum!



he ran the trump campaign in annapolis, people are telling me


----------



## task0778 (Jun 28, 2018)

bodecea said:


> The violence against our journalists is being cheered on by trumpanzees...they have been well groomed for this.



This is bullshit, Bodey.   Thought you were better than this.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 28, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Maybe the shooter identifies as white?



And perhaps also as a Transgender?


----------



## cnm (Jun 28, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


Which media has done that?


----------



## del (Jun 28, 2018)

task0778 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The violence against our journalists is being cheered on by trumpanzees...they have been well groomed for this.
> ...



it's true.

thanks again


----------



## task0778 (Jun 28, 2018)

del said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Bullshit.   I thought she was better than this, but knew for sure you weren't.   You're welcome.


----------



## task0778 (Jun 28, 2018)

del said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



I doubt you were surprised at all, you probably hear it all the time.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 28, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Posts links to posts where Mike has advocated killing journalists? I have never read Mike advocate this at all, you are sick, it's you who are doing some happy dance.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 28, 2018)

del said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



And you.


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 28, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Maybe the shooter identifies as white?



The police radio description said he was a white male with a ponytail. 

You be the judge.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 28, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Jarrod W. Ramos on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That picture of Jarrod W. Ramos in the Twitter thing does not look like the other picture they say is Jarrod Ramos, this would not be the first time the MSM has printed the wrong picture of a killer.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 28, 2018)

Muhammed said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the shooter identifies as white?
> ...



He deserves to be taken out and shot simply for having that stupid beard. WTF IF a man insists he has to have facial hair then at least grow a mustache as well and not just have a beard, they look ridiculous without a mustache.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 28, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...




check it out. It is all part of the public record of the nutjob. He hates the media and attacked that paper again after Trump's attacks on media

it's all linked to in the news article and twitter feeds you choose to ignore


----------



## JBvM (Jun 28, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > Jarrod W. Ramos on Twitter
> ...



That photo is of the journalist at the paper who Jared was attacking.  It's all a public record in court documents and it's a Twitter account he was using


----------



## skye (Jun 28, 2018)

So is Ramos a legal??? an illegal????

what is he

curious minds want to know only


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 28, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I don't want to grow any of it. Yet it happens.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 28, 2018)

JBvM said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



The shooting has NOTHING to do with Trump, we already established that with my post # 2 what is in it the Screen Shots and the link to the pdf Court thing, Jarrod W. Ramos had a vendetta against that newspaper and the journalist for a specific reason and it was nothing to do with Trump:

Media shooter identified as Jared Ramos


----------



## cnm (Jun 28, 2018)

task0778 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The violence against our journalists is being cheered on by trumpanzees...they have been well groomed for this.
> ...


Trump slams the media as "very dishonest people" and "fake news." Crowd boos lustily, starts chanting "CNN SUCKS! CNN SUCKS!"
Aaron Rupar on Twitter
0:22 / 0:55
5:03 PM - 20 Jun 2018


----------



## skye (Jun 28, 2018)

JBvM said:


> *any more questions Trump chumps?*




Questions, Yes

to you?   No


----------



## task0778 (Jun 28, 2018)

cnm said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



That's a long way from promoting and cheering on violence against journalists.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 28, 2018)

task0778 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > task0778 said:
> ...


  Trump himself said he had his rallies being violent


Donald Trump says his supporters were 'violent' - CNNPolitics


----------



## cnm (Jun 28, 2018)

_*Trump goes on rampage against the media, sitting Arizona senators at Phoenix rally*
http://www.foxnews.com
As Trump continued to rail against the media’s coverage of him, the crowd began chanting: “CNN sucks!”

“These are sick people," Trump said of the media. "You know the thing I don’t understand? You would think … they’d want to make our country great again. And I honestly believe they don’t.”_​


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 28, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Jarrod Ramos: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know | Heavy.com
> 
> {{{ Court records show Jarrod Warren Ramos was convicted of harassment in January 2011 in a case that stemmed from a March 2, 2010, incident. He was sentenced to 90 days in jail, which was suspended, and 18 months supervised probation, according to court records. Ramos was also ordered to continue therapy and refrain from contact with the harassment victim and her family. After his sentence, former The Capital staff writer Eric Hartley wrote an article in The Capital with the headline “Jarrod wants to be your friend.”  }}}
> 
> Matthew Keys on Twitter



Yes we ALREADY know that that's what was in my post # 2. NOTHING TO DO WITH TRUMP.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 28, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > The shooting has NOTHING to do with Trump, we already established that with my post # 2 what is in it the Screen Shots and the link to the pdf Court thing, Jarrod W. Ramos had a vendetta against that newspaper and the journalist for a specific reason and it was nothing to do with Trump:
> ...



Stop derailing the thread with your Trump Derangement Syndrome, this shooting had NOTHING to do with Trump.


----------



## cnm (Jun 28, 2018)

_*Trump turns rally for Rick Saccone into a rally against media*
https://www.washingtonpost.com
During a campaign rally for Pennsylvania U.S. House candidate Rick Saccone, President Trump unveiled his 2020 campaign slogan, criticized the media, and only mentioned Saccone a handful of times._​


----------



## cnm (Jun 28, 2018)

_

*The press always got booed at Trump rallies. But now the aggression is menacing.*

https://www.washingtonpost.com/
Donald Trump’s rallies have never been the friendliest places for reporters. But lately, as Trump has come under increasing fire, an unwelcoming atmosphere for the press has turned into outright hostility. 

Reporters who cover Trump on the campaign trail say his supporters have become more surly and abusive in the past week, egged on by a candidate who has made demonizing journalists part of his stump speech._​


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 28, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh another white hispanic.
> ...


Maybe nuking some illegals will make it better.


----------



## cnm (Jun 28, 2018)

_*Trump Calls the News Media the ‘Enemy of the American People’*
https://www.nytimes.com
President Trump, in an extraordinary rebuke of the nation’s press organizations, wrote on Twitter on Friday that the nation’s news media “is the enemy of the American people.”_​


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2018)

The enemy of the America president is the troll of a president who is doing his utter damndest to destabilize the institution of America.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 28, 2018)

miketx said:


> Lying media says he's a white male. Every Ramos I ever new was a meskin. lol!
> 
> Capital Gazette Shooting Suspect Had 'Vendetta': Officials
> 
> lol at media scum!



So as we are obsessing about RACE AGAIN thanks to the RACIST MSM and the Leftists who are OBSESSED with Race as long as it's White so they can trash Whites because Leftists are the purest of Racists:

Jarrod W Ramos is Mixed Race, if he's White then Barack Obama is also White.

This is Miguel Ramos his father's Facebook, father not White as in White and Ramos is NOT an Italian name that was just another pointless Troll comment by Troll Boi and Miguel certainly is NOT an Italian name it's HISTORICALLY HISPANIC, his mother is though White, Jarrod is Mixed Race:





Only The International Globalists crowd would think this is White, if this is White then MOST of The Middle East are White:


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 28, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So as we are obsessing about RACE AGAIN thanks to the RACIST MSM


Hmm, you seem to be quite a font of race obsession all by yourself....

Here, Mr "white test"...I believe you're looking for this:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 28, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > So as we are obsessing about RACE AGAIN thanks to the RACIST MSM
> ...



The Leftist political parties are now the parties of Blame Whitey.

I respond about these things when the Leftists indulge in their obsession of Blame Whitey, Jarrod W, Ramos is NOT White, it does not matter WHAT the report says or WHAT the MSM says, he is Mixed Race his father from that Facebook of Miguel Ramos his father is NOT White, that is NOT a White man that is a medium to dark skin Hispanic or whatever.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 28, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> I respond about these things when...



I see. So, you're acting like a race obsessed fool...because someone else is? Good for you.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 28, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > I respond about these things when...
> ...



No that is not what I'm doing, I am correcting an inaccuracy.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 28, 2018)

miketx said:


> Lying media says he's a white male. Every Ramos I ever new was a meskin. lol!
> 
> Capital Gazette Shooting Suspect Had 'Vendetta': Officials
> 
> lol at media scum!



His father Miguel Ramos yellow arrows below, previously worked at the NSA, weird that so many of these shooters all have some connection in their background to these American Intelligence organisations.


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 28, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> Ooooh the Media was so excited that they had a new hammer to use on Trump. They must be very sad. Not about the killings of course.



Not so fast, I watched CNN today and they interviewed the Mayor who said people should calm down and be peaceful.  Don Lemon said that he hoped the White House does as well.   Talk about blatant hatred.   They are now trying to blame Trump for the incident.


----------



## cnm (Jun 28, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> They are now trying to blame Trump for the incident.


'They'? Who are 'they', CNN? Got a link?


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 28, 2018)

cnm said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > They are now trying to blame Trump for the incident.
> ...



CNN and Don Lemon....Do you keep up with the news?  Did you read my post?  Come on....Wake up.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 28, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



They cannot read what anyone comments, it's a part of the Trump Derangement Syndrome, the only type of thing that registers in their micro brains is if someone comments TRUMP IS LITERALLY HITLER! Most of this crowd are *DU*mmies of course.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 28, 2018)

skye said:


> So is Ramos a legal??? an illegal????
> 
> what is he
> 
> curious minds want to know only



He is going to be Legal, his father Miguel Ramos previously worked at the NSA, I don't think an organisation like the NSA is going to be having Illegal Immigrants working for them, not sure yet what Miguel Ramos did at the NSA people are already digging to get that information.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 28, 2018)

task0778 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > task0778 said:
> ...



Of course it is, the sane can tell the difference, the Trump Derangement Syndrome Crowd though being unhinged they cannot differentiate between saying the MSM Sucks and calling for violence against journalists.


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 29, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > So is Ramos a legal??? an illegal????
> ...



The shooter had a beef with a story the paper published about him abusing a woman.


----------



## miketx (Jun 29, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


He is a liberal and a mexican.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jun 29, 2018)

bodecea said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Lying media says he's a white male. Every Ramos I ever new was a meskin. lol!
> ...



It's also an American name. 

* 
BERNARDO KEALOHA RAMOS 

Army - CPL - E4
Age: 20
Race: Caucasian
Sex: Male
Date of Birth  Nov 6, 1950
From: WATSONVILLE, CA
Religion: ROMAN CATHOLIC
Marital Status: Single

*
Americal

His tour began on Oct 27, 1970
Casualty was on Mar 24, 1971
In QUANG TRI, SOUTH VIETNAM
HOSTILE, GROUND CASUALTY
ARTILLERY, ROCKET, or MORTAR
Body was recovered

Panel 04W - Line 75


----------



## DOTR (Jun 29, 2018)

miketx said:


> Lying media says he's a white male. Every Ramos I ever new was a meskin. lol!
> 
> Capital Gazette Shooting Suspect Had 'Vendetta': Officials
> 
> lol at media scum!



  Ramos? Another white supremacist I see.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 29, 2018)

task0778 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The violence against our journalists is being cheered on by trumpanzees...they have been well groomed for this.
> ...


No it isn't BS...just read some of the comments here and elsewhere.   They have been carefully groomed....this is now totally acceptable to trumpanzees.   It's gonna get worse before it gets better.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 29, 2018)

skye said:


> So is Ramos a legal??? an illegal????
> 
> what is he
> 
> curious minds want to know only


Of course...groomed to go immediately to the "illegal/legal?" issue.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 29, 2018)

task0778 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > task0778 said:
> ...


Is it as long a way as the Hannity accusations of promoting and cheering violence leveled at Maxine Waters?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 29, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


This...of course...is important....to someone....somewhere.....


----------



## bodecea (Jun 29, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...


trying....so....hard....


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jun 29, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Maybe the shooter identifies as white?



Possible... I mean Bill Clinton consider himself the first black President and you had that white woman thay claimed to be black, so it is possible Ramos thought he was white, but as usual he ain't no whitey...


----------



## task0778 (Jun 29, 2018)

bodecea said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...



Caveat:  I don't watch Hannity and have no idea what he actually said.   That said, yes - Hannity or anyone else can bitch about what Maxine Waters said and accuse her of promoting and cheering violence, but that is still a long way from calling for violence against the media or anyone else.   

For the record, I don't think one can accurately say that Waters was promoting violence, but she WAS stirring up the anti-Trump emotions and I can see how it's possible that as a result, some people might go attack a Trump person or supporter.   Let's just say that neither one of these people are helping the situation.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 29, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh another white hispanic.
> ...


I do wish you folks would speak for yourselves and stop putting motives and thoughts into the heads of people you clearly don't understand.


----------



## task0778 (Jun 29, 2018)

bodecea said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



_"The violence against our journalists is being cheered on by trumpanzees"

"this is now totally acceptable to trumpanzees"_


This is just not true, nobody of any importance on the right is saying it is okay to attack journalists.   Oh sure, maybe some lunatic SOB on a blog somewhere, are you really going to paint everyone who supports Trump with that?   If this is your opinion, YOU ARE LYING; cut the crap. 

Trumpanzees, nice.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 29, 2018)

miketx said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Idiot Exhibit a


----------



## edthecynic (Jun 29, 2018)

miketx said:


> Lying media says he's a white male. Every Ramos I ever new was a meskin. lol!
> 
> Capital Gazette Shooting Suspect Had 'Vendetta': Officials
> 
> lol at media scum!


The worthless lying scum Right spew their hateful lies again. The police listed him in 2013 as a NON-HISPANIC WHITE!!!!!!!!


----------



## task0778 (Jun 29, 2018)

Don't understand why it matters.   He's a dingbat, and an ugly one at that.


----------



## edthecynic (Jun 29, 2018)

cnm said:


> This guy? Is he not white in Texan parlance?


He looks more white than Donnie Dirt Bag!


----------



## edthecynic (Jun 29, 2018)

task0778 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The violence against our journalists is being cheered on by trumpanzees...they have been well groomed for this.
> ...


If you say it's bullshit then it is certain it is TRUE!

“I can’t wait for the vigilante squads to start gunning journalists down on sight.”
-Milo Yiannopoulos

“Killing journalists is an awesome position to promote,”
- editor of the Tramp supporting white supremacist website Daily Stormer, Andrew Anglin.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 29, 2018)

He looks like a wetback that doesn't do yard work, or has been locked up for a while. Who gives a crap what the gimp self-identified himself as to cops.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 29, 2018)

Picaro said:


> He looks like a wetback that doesn't do yard work, or has been locked up for a while. Who gives a crap what the gimp self-identified himself as to cops.


And here is the depth of thought of Picaro..
"He looks like..."


----------



## Picaro (Jun 29, 2018)

bodecea said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Lying media says he's a white male. Every Ramos I ever new was a meskin. lol!
> ...




bodecea is also a racist idiot's name.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 29, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > He looks like a wetback that doesn't do yard work, or has been locked up for a while. Who gives a crap what the gimp self-identified himself as to cops.
> ...



And here we have an angry homo craving male attention, the depth of emotions of Fort Fun.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 29, 2018)

Picaro said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


Oh look, Picaro brings up homosexuality out of nowhere, again. We don't see that everyday! Wait, of course we do.


----------



## miketx (Jun 29, 2018)

edthecynic said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > This guy? Is he not white in Texan parlance?
> ...


Is this better for you?


----------



## skye (Jul 1, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Ooooh the Media was so excited that they had a new hammer to use on Trump. They must be very sad. Not about the killings of course.
> ...



well....one thing we  all know

he was there ....he knows


----------

